# Looking to Purchasing a PM935TS



## trottrr50 (May 30, 2018)

An introduction: My name is Steve McKay and I live in Richmond, Virginia and I am seriously considering the purchasing a PM935TS milling machine.

Before I purchase this machine I would like to see it in person without driving 7 hours to Pittsburg.  Is there anyone in the Richmond area or down toward Newport News  who would allow me to come look at this machine in their shop.

Thanks
Steve McKay
trottrr60@gmail.com


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (May 30, 2018)

Steve, I don't live near you to let you come take a look but if you do buy one without first seeing it with your own eyes, I can assure you that you will not be disappointed. 

I love using my PM935TS, it's really quiet when running and the fit and finish is excellent, just an absolute pleasure to use.

I ordered mine with the 3 phase motor and have installed a VFD system and DRO, which I would be hard pressed to give up now that I have used the machine with the DRO operational, counting turns on a crank is easy until you forget or get distracted then it's a pain.

Not sure if you have seen the YouTube video series Mike from Zmotorsports did, but certainly next best thing to seeing them in person, he has the TV model.






He also did a video on the PM1340GT as well.






Good luck.

David.


----------



## wrmiller (May 30, 2018)

Good choice on the mill. I have one. 

Hope there's someone in the area who can show you one (I bought mine sight unseen).


----------



## wildcatfan (May 30, 2018)

Is the Pittsburgh Grizzly store still open?


----------



## chiroone (May 30, 2018)

I would say probably over 90% of us that bought one of these machines from Matt never saw before it actually arrived.  I for one never saw my 835 before I bought mine. But I am happy as can be with it as I’m sure you would be with the 935 as well. 

In any case you really have to run one of these to really appreciate it, turn the handles yourself, and actually get a feel for it by making some chips.


----------



## Schmeky (May 30, 2018)

Steve,

I am a very picky person, and I have been around machine shops since I was 16 years old.  I own and operate a professional custom gunsmithing business and we recently purchased a new PM 935TV.  We also own a decked out Tormach CNC 1100, and a 13 x 40 Grizzly G0766 lathe with DRO, both of which have proven to be capable performers.   

I concur 100% with Kiwi Canuck (David), the quality of the PM935TV is truly impressive.  The quality of the Taiwanese machines is not even remotely related to Chinese machines.  The PM935TV is outstanding, the overall fit, finish, and degree of detail is quite simply impressive.   And I'm very detail critical of anything mechanical, which speaks volumes for the 935TV.

I have no doubt if your 935TV (I hope you are about to purchase) is anything like the one we have, you'll be elated.


----------



## chrismac2264 (May 31, 2018)

I agree with the other comments on the 935TS. I just purchased an 835s, and while I love the machine, very please with it's performance and accuracy, if I could have talked the wife into another $1500, I would have gotten the 935TS. The castings on the Taiwanese machines are outstanding in my opinion. You won't be disappointed.


----------

